# Why we do what we do. Poem. Warning! You'll cry!



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Unlike most of the sun filled days at the Rainbow Bridge, this particular day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as any day could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never ever experienced a day like this before. But..... the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people, knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge..........to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, his head hung low,so very low, and his tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far, far, too often. He approached slowly, very slowly, and was obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness.

Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, it was not to be. As he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who sadly apologized to him, and then told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over to the Rainbow Bridge.

With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass,forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them,watching the pathway and waited.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for a while to explain it to him.

"You see, that poor animal over there, with the others, they are rescues. He was turned in to rescue just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. Sadly, he never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge."

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?" As he was about to receive his answer, suddenly, the clouds parted swiftly, and the gloom lifted with a mighty wind. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all once again,young and healthy, just as they were in the prime of their life.

"Watch, and see," said the second animal. A second group of animals from those also waiting came to the pathway and bowed their heads ever so low as the person neared closer. As each bowed head, the person offered a pat on their head or a scratch behind the ears.

One by one, the newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. And then, one by one, they all crossed The Bridge together.

"What just happened?" asked the first animal. "That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing to the rescuer in respect were those who found new homes because of all their work. They will all cross over to The Bridge, when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort all those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The Rainbow Bridge."

"I think I like rescuer's," said the first animal. "So does GOD," was the reply from the second animal, "so does GOD."


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

This was posted not too long ago. It definitely is a tear-jerker! 

People always ask me how I can go into animal control and save "only one" and not all of them and I tell them that it's hard, but that one life matters and it's better than not rescuing any. If everyone rescued "only one" then maybe we wouldn't have the problems that we have. (That is, without going into spay/neuter rant, etc.)


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My eyes are tearing up. 

And def Ilove. I'm constantly asked about how can I foster and not be too attached, how can I walk into a shelter when I know I can't save them all. Because I know I'm saving SOME, and that is so much better than saving none.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG that is so good but so sad a real tear jerker


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sadly, I have to try to focus only on the one I am saving....if I didn't I wouldn't be able to do what I do. It is so hard to walk into shelters and leave them there when you leave.....but at least maybe we have a little peace in knowing we can help them past the Bridge as our final act of kindness.


----------

